
Graffiti Artists Awarded $6.7M for Destroyed 5Pointz Murals - woodruffw
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/12/nyregion/5pointz-graffiti-judgment.html
======
ahdroit
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=5pointz](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=5pointz)

